# Today is young lab's euth day Cambridge Ohio



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Mustang may have already been put down. Adoptions and rescues in Ohio are very low. Please look at this young lab mix and call the shelter. If he is alive please save him. rescues adopters all welcome. This pound needs help. Please save Mustang.

http://itsrainingcatsdogsglixman.blogspot.com/2008/08/mustang-at-guernsey-county-dog-pound.html


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

This is really sad - a dog like that would be adopted at a pound in Ontario. I don't get it.


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Mustang

UPDATE!!!!
Mustang the yellow lab is quickly running out of time! He was going to be put down today, but one of the volunteers begged for more time.
Please, if you can help by making a donation, let me know! We have a rescue that will help if Mustang's vetting is covered.
Thanks in advance! Contact Jen
[email protected]

Read about them on the Lab Rescue Board

http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/wow-two-stunning-t7296859.html


----------

